# Now this is strange. Australia



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

Do we have a new triangle 







[/URL][/IMG]

Rescuers are trying to solve the mystery of a yacht found floating off the Queensland coast with food on a table ready to eat and computers running, but no crew.
A massive search has been launched for three men from Perth missing from the 12-metre catamaran, KAZ 11.
Police said the men, aged 56, 63 and 69, were believed to have left Airlie Beach on their 12-metre catamaran on Sunday and were headed to Western Australia.
The catamaran was first spotted by a coastwatch aircraft on Wednesday near the outer Great Barrier Reef.
A rescue helicopter identified the yacht overnight and confirmed there was no one aboard.
Emergency Management Queensland spokesman Jon Hall said crews who boarded the yacht were puzzled by what they found because "everything appeared normal".
"They got on board and said the engine was running, the computers were running, there was a laptop set up on the table which was running, the radio was working, the GPS was working and there was food and utensils set on the table ready to eat, but no sign of the crew," he said.
"It was a bit strange."
Three life jackets and survival equipment, including an emergency beacon, were found on board, but no life rafts.
Mr Hall said emergency crews returned to the boat on Friday morning, around 160km east of Townsville, to check if anyone was trapped inside.
He said they retrieved the boat's GPS system to analyse data for clues to the mysterious disappearance of the crew.
"That will now enable us to track backwards where this yacht has actually been in the last few days, and we're hoping that can pin point the search area for the missing crew," he said.
Emergency workers have also retrieved computers, diaries and charts.
The boat is now being towed to Townsville for closer inspection.
"It seems very unusual," north Queensland police Chief Superintendent Roy Wall told reporters in Townsville.
"The weather on Sunday, Monday wasn't too good - there was a fair sort of a wind blowing out there.
"But it's improved since then, so who knows what could have happened."
Seven aircraft were searching the vicinity for the three men on Friday afternoon.
Their families were being kept informed of search efforts.

Originaly Posted buy fluffy the Wombat but not in full.


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

I will not steel other people’s posts. I will not steel other people’s posts. I will not steel other people’s posts. I will not steel other people’s posts. I will not steel other people’s posts. X 100.

Sorry TDW.


----------



## Kacper (Oct 24, 2006)

Okay, I can draw a few conclusions as to what happened to the three sailors, using the evidence provided.

Also, I'm not sure if that picture is when they first FOUND the boat or when the coast guard people were bringing it back... because there are fenders on the port side.

If so, we can take the fenders into account...

The fenders are lowered at deck level, which suggests the boat was being prepped for docking with another boat.

They do not say weather they activated their EPBIRB, as they mention an "emergency beacon", I assume they did, or else, why would the emergency crew "find" and board the boat.

The engine was also running, but we don't know if it was in neatral, charging batteries, or in gear(perhaps they were motoring in calm weater, the seas look quite flat.

they said there was no life-raft left on boat(that could mean "dinghy" in press language) but we do not know if they actually carried one.

So here are the possibilities.

Possibility #1) All crew somehow fell overboard during the "windier" conditions the article proposed without life-jackets on and the boat sailed away.

Likelyhood is a little low, as there were kitchen utensils on the table. If they were in "rough" seas, the utensils probably would be all over the cabin, so they must have set them afterwards.

Possibility #2) They were just getting to eat dinner, decided to go for a swim when they were becalmed... jumped in the water, wind came in, and the boat sailed away in light winds.

Likelyhood is higher here, but still low, as you would have to be really stupid or intoxicated to do that in the open Ocean, methinks. But it could have been the case, who knows.

Possbility #3) 

The fenders on the boat might suggest they were trying to rondevous with another boat. Perhaps.

a. A boat full of naked hot and horny, well-tanned women. They were brought on board their boat, seduced, out of wild sexual abandon and pleasure they said "to hell with that catamaran, we're staying here", and they continued sailing to fiji.

b. They tried to assist another boat in trouble, and got themselves in trouble in the process

c. Pirates (not likely in Australia), so we will exlude this.

Possibility #4)

They seas got a bit rough, they were inexperienced, panic took over, and they abandoned ship... but again, not likely since the utensils on the table were in order and food was ready to go.

....

My conclusion:

After carefully weighing the options, I think it makes most sense that some kind of unexpected accident happened right when everything was "calm"(as they were preparing lunch) and everyone had their guard down, that's when accidents can have devastating affects and judgement is impaired as you under-estimate things.

There was a case a long ago with two brothers sailing across the Ocean...

The first brother lost his wrist watch over-board during calm conditions... and instictively jumped in after it without a line attached.

The second brother, upon seeing his brother "fall" overboard from the cabin, raced to the cockbit and jumped after his brother to rescue him, later realizing he too was not attached to the boat.

the boat sailed away at a good clip in light winds that they obviously couldn't swim up to. They were rescued miraculously by natives in canoes, as the boat just happened to sail straight into an island 30 miles away, and they natives took a bunch of canoes and headed to where the boat came from.

.... So - I think a possible scenario could be...

Calmer condtions, making food. One person somehow falls overboard from being careless(we've all almost done it many times just by not hanging on to something)

The other two start panicing and taking action . "Take out the dingy! Start the engine! Tie the fenders so he can climb back on!"

The engine is started. They are sailing further and further away from the MOB, they panic, "activate the EPBIRB!" another person jumps in bravely to try to save their friend, the third tries to get the dinghy to help the two guys without lifejackets stay a float.... wihtout thinking, he jumps in the dinghy and goes after them, loosley attaches a line, it slips, the boat sails away...



That's my take on it. Sorry for the long analysis.

I do hope it was the boat full of naked women though. If not, I hope they are found


----------



## Kacper (Oct 24, 2006)

...

Final option.

Something very weird, creepy, paranormal happened.

The men activated the emergency beacon because they knew they were going to die, and just wanted to signal land.


After all, the Ocean is a very mysterious place, and not all things that go splashing about in the ocean are written about in the seaminship books.....


If you keep asking yourself the question: "What else could drive three sailors to abandon a perfectly seaworthy vessel in calm conditions...?"...

Then... some pretty odd thoughts can enter your mind.


----------



## Kacper (Oct 24, 2006)

Okay... well, that small picture wasn't that good.

If you look at the larger picture, you will see the Genoa is completey shredded to bits! Holy cow batman!

That blows the other theories out of the water and points to a more "rough weather" answer as to what happened. Also the dinghy is still there, visible in this picture hanging off the transom... so it takes my dinghy theory out .

The heaving line with the emergency rescue float is still attached to the starboard quarter as well, so points to no rescue attempts to save an MOB.

There's big sag in the forestay, and the main looks like it's out all the way. That suggests they were running or at most on a wide broad-reach. ... My guess is as good as yours, what do you guys think?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Kacper-

It is possible, that even in rougher condtions, the silverware would have stayed on the table as set. This is a catamaran, not a monohull. 

Second, anyone who gets off a sailboat in the middle of the ocean with the sails still raised is a complete idiot, unless the boat is either on fire or sinking. The jib and mainsail are still up. Most sailors, even if they were completely becalmed, would lower the sails before getting in the water. 

The fenders really don't tell us much. They could have just left the fender over the side. It isn't like they'll be dragging in the water much, as they would on a monohull, which heels significantly when under sail. 

Many multihulls don't carry a liferaft, as they're basically close to unsinkable, so the missing liferaft may not mean anything. Unless there was an open liferaft canister or valise, there is no evidence that the boat had a liferaft at all. 

I'm also highly doubtful that it was rough conditions that did it. Most people don't prepare a meal and set a table for rough conditions sailing. Also, I doubt they would have just left a meal sitting out if they were going to the aid of another boat, even if it was Kacper's highly unlikely boat of naked women. 

My guess would be that an accident occurred and resulted in a MOB situation. Experienced sailors might not look at a MOB situation as something to trigger an EPIRB or call for help on the VHF about. You might keep the sails up for a MOB recovery attempt. However, a large catamaran is generally a lousy boat for MOB recovery due to the high freeboard. It is possible that the two people or person who remained on-board fell in trying to recover the MOB. This scenario might also explain the lack of missing life jackets. However, I see a life ring on the stern railings, and beileve that they would have thrown that to the MOB in such a situation, so it makes the idea of a MOB situation causing the disappearance a bit less likely.

A modern day Marie Celeste perhaps?


----------



## Guesser (Mar 24, 2007)

I think they all just fell overboard:

The head sail got damaged, so they started the engine to aid in taking it down. The two younger guys went forward to work on it, while the 69 year old pointed the boat. The wind and waves were too much and the two forward guys fell over. The old guy, came about, and then went to the rail to help his buddy's, but was knocked overboard by the loose boom (see picture). He was hurt and by the time the two others got to him, the boat was out of reach. 

Trust me on this; Older sailors fall over. My usual sailing partner is my 70 year old father, and seriously, he's gone in the water at least 6 times in the last five years. I remember the first time...when I was about 12 years old (30 some years ago), he and I circumnavigated Vancouver Island, long story..but anyway, he went over in the middle of the night (calm seas, light wind) while I was below resting. Fortunately I heard it happen and I was able to get around to him in time, but it was pretty close...


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I doubt the boom could knock anyone out of the cockpit. It is both too short and too high to do so. I doubt it even clears the rear edge of the solid bimini.

But the falling overboard sounds pretty plausible... but why would they serve dinner and then go forward to douse the jib??? That doesn't make sense... why cook the food and then set the food and table before doing that.


----------



## labatt (Jul 31, 2006)

Did anyone read the account in Sail magazine or Cruising World this past issue about the boat that got hit by the bow wave of a large freighter? They didn't see the freighter until the last minute and didn't have time to veer off (self steering engaged, preventers on). One of the guys jumped off, the boat rolled, the sails got shredded, etc... Perhaps they were on a collision course, jumped off at the last minute, the boat didn't roll but it was OK for the most part, but left behind the people...?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

labatt-

I remember that story...the boat didn't roll, but was knocked down, and the rig was damaged, torn away by the stored anchor of the ship that ran them down. The hull was split near the bow and needed to be reglassed. Two women stayed aboard, and the guy dove off IIRC. Also, the freighter turned towards them and ran them down...whether it was intentional or just stupidity... can't be said, but the company that owned the ship paid for the repairs IIRc.

Only, a multihull is far more likely to get pushed away by the bow wave, since it has far less inertia than a similar sized monohull. It wouldn't be rocked as severely by the bow wave as a monohull would be. And finally, I don't see any damage to the boat, as the stanchions and lifelines don't appear to be damaged at all...and _if they had been hit by a large ship, I'd expect there to be some damage to the stanchions and lifelines._


----------



## labatt (Jul 31, 2006)

Perhaps it was just a close call, but close enough for them to leap over.. who knows though... lots of conjecture. It's just a very strange set of circumstances. Forget the engine running, but having food actually on the table?


----------



## Tea-Rex (May 8, 2006)

hows that for a scenario?

one guy prepares food, then goes topside to announce dinner.
one of the guys gets up from his sunny spot, slips and gets over board. the other two guys jump after him without looking for the other, each thinking the other will bring the boat about.
the sail might gotten damaged afterwards.


----------



## Kernix (Oct 5, 2006)

Couldn't the dingy in the pic be that of the authorities who arrived on the scene?


----------



## STARWINDY (Apr 20, 2007)

I think you may be on to something TEA-REX, allthough I would much rather continue the tanned babes going to Fiji theory.

What time is it in OZ...we should be getting a report soon.


----------



## Kacper (Oct 24, 2006)

Well - it looks like all our speculations are pointing towards the rapid confused MOB situation when all 3 men somehow end up in the water.

The torn sail could have happened any other time afterwards. 

However... if the seas were only "windier" , as the article describes them, is that enough to tare that sail to bits? Could be a really old worn out sail, but it looks like a fairly new boat.

It's true You don't need rough weather to have an MOB. I once had an MOB just at the dock when my friend slipped and went head first underneath the lifelines into the freezing water, he was unconscious, and it took 4 people to get him out...


----------



## sittingonthedock (Apr 10, 2007)

>I'm also highly doubtful that it was rough conditions that did it. Most people don't prepare a meal and set a table for rough conditions sailing. Also, I doubt they would have just left a meal sitting out if they were going to the aid of another boat, even if it was Kacper's highly unlikely boat of naked women. <

1. What is this the S.S.Martha Stewart? Setting the table?...open can, insert spoon, lunch is served, done.
2. Typical, shrimp on the barby, giant cans of Fosters, sailboats full of naked women?...Damn Auzzies have it all!

LOL

seriously, hope all are OK.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Kernix said:


> Couldn't the dingy in the pic be that of the authorities who arrived on the scene?


Unlikely, as it appears to be hanging from the davits.. the people boarding the boat would probably not put their dinghy up in the davits.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

sittingonthedock said:


> 1. What is this the S.S.Martha Stewart? Setting the table?...open can, insert spoon, lunch is served, done.
> 2. Typical, shrimp on the barby, giant cans of Fosters, sailboats full of naked women?...Damn Auzzies have it all!


Yes, setting the table is quite unusual on a monohull, as the table wouldn't stay set for long, much less keep the food on it...unless the table was gimballed...which I haven't ever seen. On a larger multihull, setting the table, and sitting down to eat like civilized people is not all that an unusual occurrence-which says a lot about monohull sailors...


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

It's definitely a ghost ship, look at the larger photo that Kacper posted...there's a skull in the torn jib, a sure sign of something eerie going on


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

Kernix said:


> Couldn't the dingy in the pic be that of the authorities who arrived on the scene?


The photo was taken from the rescue helicopter, a diver was dropped in the sea he swam to the boat and crawled up the transom. It was all put on the TV here in Oz


----------



## clayjay (Apr 21, 2007)

The report said the boat was 80 miles off off Townsville. Thats where the Great Barrier Reef is. I'm guessing they hit the reef in the night and in a panic took to the life raft OR waited until first light and actually got off onto the reef wich in many parts is shallow enough to walk on and while working out how to get the boat off didn't notice it floating off.

Well I guess that's about as rational as anything else !!


----------



## JagsBch (Jan 19, 2007)

Just this Thursday, I was sailing with some friends on my 27' Tartan @ Julington Creek, we hugged the shoreline a little too close while soaking up the rays and visuals while even contemplating going up into the creek of this lush landscape that was just across the St. Johns from the Jullington. 

Well we opted not to head into the creek, so while looking too get back into the channel we ran aground and bam all 4 of us where out of the boat pushing. None of us thought to put a line out just incase the boat got pushed off and caught the wind. We were actually trying to use the wind to help push us off, so the main sail and the jib where up, and the wind was gusting nicely. So if the wind took the boat I could see a bunch of worn out sailors looking in dismay to just how unfortunately stupid they were for not thinking to throw a line out before attempting to loose their boat. 

I wonder what the bottom looks like... 

We had to wait for the tide to come back up before finally being able to sail off, so I called my brother and got a ride back to the marina and wound up grabbing some more beer while dropping off two of the passengers. The sailing trip turned into a camping trip. Using the wench we pulled ourselves to deeper water with the anchor we placed in deeper water, we wound up sailing out around 2 AM (high tide), the wind sure did help. 

The best part of the day was not sailing, swimming next to the boat with the sails down when the wind calmed down, with a rope with a float attached to the end, Getting stuck there was priceless, watching the stars emerge new moon and sun set followed by all kinds of woodland creatures coming to life at night. I was not looking forward to having to go in the water in the middle of the night to wrestle alligators. It was a good thing the water rose enough for us to get dislodged with just the wind wench and anchor


----------



## kananumpua (Jan 2, 2006)

This is truly an odd scenario.

I learn alot from everyones mistakes on this site. I just hope I can remember them all when I am out on my boat. While here at school all we have are dinghies, a small lake, and help within eye sight or yelling distance. However I always where a jacket.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

This morning's Oz media is saying that after the cat was towed into Townsville no eveidence was found to explain the crew's disappearance. One would have to figure that damage from grounding on a reef would have been pretty much evident. 

I'd note that the authorities are talking about a number of days out there floating around. That sail could have been shredded at any time.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

It is a modern day Marie Celeste... and we may never know what happened..


----------



## Kacper (Oct 24, 2006)

Eerie... very eerie. Gives me the goosebumps


----------



## chris_gee (May 31, 2006)

One was a non-swimmer. All the lifejackets were found. If he went over probably with his zip undone, a second would have to jump in straight off.
The third starts the motor locates the others but is unable to pull them in which is not unusual without a special technicque and with both exhausted, and gets pulled in himself.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

What about an Allien ship came around, driven by Elvis and Hoffa....

They pulled over, and asked for some batteries...thus the fenders....they then were abducted, starred on an episode of the X-files, and Michael Jackson, (that deformed *****) has another baby...with Oprah Winfrey.

Then, the Man in Black, disguised as Fish, in pink chiffon dresses, suck their guns in and bring the men to New York, where one drives a Cab, the other one is at a 7 Eleven, and the third, is the fanous naked Cowboy!!!

Explained


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Giulietta said:


> What about an Allien ship came around, driven by Elvis and Hoffa....
> 
> They pulled over, and asked for some batteries...thus the fenders....they then were abducted, starred on an episode of the X-files, and Michael Jackson, (that deformed *****) has another baby...with Oprah Winfrey.
> 
> ...


But how does that account for Dick Cheney ?


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

tdw said:


> But how does that account for Dick Cheney ?


Without bringing politics into this...Republicans and Democrats are all the same...

Dick Cheney shot his friend in the face...Clinton shot the girl.....


----------



## clayjay (Apr 21, 2007)

tdw said:


> This morning's Oz media is saying that after the cat was towed into Townsville no eveidence was found to explain the crew's disappearance. One would have to figure that damage from grounding on a reef would have been pretty much evident.
> 
> I'd note that the authorities are talking about a number of days out there floating around. That sail could have been shredded at any time.


Not necessarily, the Aussies are a bit too laid back at times (make that ALL the time). They probably haven't even thought of looking below the waterline yet.

I thought of another theory. They set up a barbeque on the reef, got blind drunk on weak pissy beer and failed to notice the cat had long since got bored with the inane conversation about football and had buggered off !


----------



## chris_gee (May 31, 2006)

Wow that must come close to winning the crassness prize. Three guys die presumably but hopefully not and we get that.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

chris_gee said:


> Wow that must come close to winning the crassness prize. Three guys die presumably but hopefully not and we get that.


Nah, I'm certain we can do a lot better than that. There are depths unplumbed I'm sure.

I'm not really sure it matters though. No one from the family of these guys is going to be reading this. People die all the time and other people joke about it. Fact of life.

As for poor taste - you should have seen some of the VT "jokes" that were swirling around the net last week.

As to the BBQ scenario , I'd actually take it a bit seriously if not for the sails. Even a bunch of brain dead drongos would not drop a pick on a reef for a fish and a bbq and leave their sails hoisted. Would they ?

No, this is definitely a mystery. Dinghy still hanging off the stern. Fenders rigged down one hull. Why ? Those fenders are the key to it all I reckon. Why ? Why would anyone rig fenders in the middle of the Coral Sea ?

Finally, WEAK beer ? Please, this is Australia, we drink real beer not that Budweiser crap.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

The answer is quite simple actually. They went missing. Your welcome.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Definitely turning into the Wombat Triangle. Another abandoned boat turned up today. This time a power boat that appears to have originated in New Caledonia. Found off the coast of NE Australia. I'm thinking ET for sure. Now if we find any Manatees that have had their butts burnt off my theory will be confirmed. 

OK Sailnetateers, get those tinfoil hats and underwear ready for action. 

I'm expecting a rash of floating crop circles any moment now.


----------



## Looper (Aug 9, 2005)

The Aussie press are having a field day with this one. Kidnap and conspiracy theories are now rife.

I believe one of the Japanese midget submarines that torpedoed Sydney harbour in 1941 was never located. Is it possible that the trio are being held aboard this very craft - whose crew may be unaware that the war ended over 60 years ago?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

tdw said:


> I'm expecting a rash of floating crop circles any moment now.


Ummm... wouldn't that be 'Kelp circles'?


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Looking said:


> Ummm... wouldn't that be 'Kelp circles'?


Yes indeed. That's what they would be indeed.

I like the Japanese midget sub theory put forward by Looper. Probably find the odd former Australian Prime Minister as well.

(For those who are scratching their heads, in the mid sixties an Australian PM, one Harold Holt, disappeared while swimming of a Melbourne beach. The prime conspiracy theory of the day was that he had been kidnapped by a Chinese submarine.)


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

*This is the latest news story*

Kidnap theory for missing yachtsmen
Relatives of the skipper of an empty yacht found drifting off north Queensland say they believe the three missing crew members are alive, but in danger.

Hope Himing, niece of Derek Batten, 56, said she and her mother have had "spiritual contact" from her uncle - known to the family as "Des" - suggesting he is alive but fighting for his life.

"My mum and I are both Spiritualists. My mum's had a really strong feeling from Des that he's somewhere dark and he can't see and I don't feel that he's dead either," Ms Himing said.

"I don't think he's got a lot left in him but I actually don't think he's dead, and so everything we can do to get (people) out there looking again is a huge thing."

Ms Himing said she believes Mr Batten and his crew members - brothers Peter and James Tunstead, aged 69 and 63, all from Perth - may have been kidnapped.

The trio went missing some time after their yacht left Shute Harbour at Airlie Beach the Sunday before last.

The 9.8-metre catamaran, KAZ II, was found unmanned and adrift off the coast of Townsville last Wednesday.

Emergency service crews found the engine running, computers turned on, food on the table and the GPS system operating - but no sign of the boat's crew.

"It just doesn't all add up," Ms Himing said.

"If it was bad weather why would their fishing line be out?

"Why would their clothes be piled up (and) if it was that bad that it would have knocked three experienced sailors off, why wouldn't they have put on their lifejackets?"

Ms Himing dismissed police suggestions that the experienced sailors were washed overboard in bad weather.

She said she strongly believed that the yacht was boarded, and that they may have been kidnapped.

"The fenders were out on their yacht, and the only reason you ever put them out is when another boat comes aside or if you come to rest against a wharf," she said.

"It looks like they've been boarded."

Ms Himing said the families would continue to search Airlie Beach and the surrounding islands until they had closure.

She expressed dismay at the amount of time authorities spent searching the area, and said James Tunstead's son, Shane Webber, had already told them he would continue his own search until he found something.

"The police have dropped interest very quickly and dropped the search ... we feel hugely let down about this," Ms Himing said.

"They've spent days longer looking for other people in situations like this, so why have they called this one off so quickly?"

Ms Himing said the lack of closure was the most painful part of the situation.

"The hardest thing for us now is waiting and not knowing," she said.

"You can deal with a bad accident (where) they've passed away because you know, but when you don't, and to have so many questions hanging over it... it's very difficult."

Queensland police said in a statement on Monday night they would continue to keep "a watchful eye" for the three missing men.

"Despite the search being officially suspended, a Queensland Police Service aircraft will continue to monitor in an effort to locate the bodies of the missing three men," the statement said.

But police said medical advice was that the chances of survival would be "highly unlikely".


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Umm... If the haven't been heard from yet, what is the chance that they're still breathing, given the location the boat was found in... pretty small would be my guess.


----------



## Kacper (Oct 24, 2006)

Now there's a lady who's thinking right.

I think the fenders place a very important role and they were indeed involved with another boat.

Kacper


----------



## Omatako (Sep 14, 2003)

Things all seem to point in the same direction (well, to me they do ).

The table was set for lunch. the engine was running in the background charging the batteries. It was stinking hot. There was no wind, zilch, nix, nada. The boys were on deck getting toasted. The sails were gently flogging. The fenders were not taken in when they left wherever they left from but were pulled up and laid on the deck, not uncommon especially on a cat with lots of deck space.

The boys were TOTALLY becalmed and decided to go for a swim before lunch. One sensibly said "No, I'll wait on deck until you guys are done". The others said "Ah, come on, just a quick dip. After all, the boat's standing still isn't it". So he let the sails completely free, put his clothes on the deck, took off his glasses and put them on top and dived in. His dive may have even pushed the boat the first ten feet.

But then a little zephyr came along and moved the boat another 20 yards. All three swam for the boat and as they reached out to touch it, it went another 20 yards. There are only so many 20-yard stretches that a 60-year-old can swim before the boat starts to open the gap. Finally they are too knackered to go any further and the inevitable horrible truth becomes real. They're never going to get back on board again.

Some time later the wind came up, the headsail was completely free and flogged itself to pieces because the boat went head to wind. The mainsail doesn't have the same motion and wouldn't suffer the same damage. A headsail flogging for hours will do exactly the damage that was evident. And the motion of the boat in the rough weather also tipped the fenders off the deck.

In reality, when I was a lot younger and a lot less cunning, we all went for a swim without sails up and it was suprising how quickly just the windage on the boat moved it away from us. I am a big fellow and a strong swimmer and with a huge effort was able to catch up with the boat but today I never go over the side for a swim unless there is 100 feet of rope trailing.

No, there is no sinister element here, this is a simple but fateful error made by three guys, easy done.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Good analysis of the situation, and a fully-battened main, as theirs appears to be would take a lot of flogging before it showed any damage.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Interesting. This mornings Oz media is carrying reports that after inspection it has been discovered that missing from the vessel are sunglasses and hats. Last radio report recieved was from close by a well known sandbar near George Point. Speculation seems to be that maybe they either stopped on the sandbar for a while or ran aground and the crew jumped off to push her back into deep water. You can guess the rest. Pure speculation at this stage and still doesn't account for the fenders. 

Given the area auhorities are also confused that no bodies have yet been found.

In later news.

A fisherman is lost presumed drowned after his 14' tinny was found circling in the Coral Sea off Mackay North Queensland and a Japanese solo sailor has been rescued after abandoning his round the world record attempt off Western Tasmania near Bathurst Harbour. The ocean around that area is probably the worst stretch of water down here. From Western Tasmania there ain't nuffink until yo get to Antarctica and with prevailing south westerly winds in can give you a serious wake up call.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

...and 68 year old Tony Bullimore is struggling w/ 50knot winds and a busted staysail furler as he single hands his 102 ft. catamran at 55 degrees south just east of New Zealnad.

Team Bullimore - Day 4 - Battling a 50knot Southern Ocean buster


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

Single-handing a 102 ft. cat? Well nigh impossible without a furler, especially as his staysail must be the size of a main on a 40 footer. But the size, the fact it's a cat, the single-handed thing and his age seem at first glance to be "stunt"-oriented. 

I wonder how much of the sponsorship money is slated for SAR...or are the Australians, New Zealanders or Chileans expected to cover that?


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Valiente said:


> Single-handing a 102 ft. cat? Well nigh impossible without a furler, especially as his staysail must be the size of a main on a 40 footer. But the size, the fact it's a cat, the single-handed thing and his age seem at first glance to be "stunt"-oriented.
> 
> I wonder how much of the sponsorship money is slated for SAR...or are the Australians, New Zealanders or Chileans expected to cover that?


Valiente, do you have an idea who he is?? Bullimore??

What do you think he is a "sailnet" sailor??


----------



## tomaz_423 (Feb 5, 2006)

It is a pity that he lost the staysail so quickly after the start. And he would need it now a lot. I just hope he will be able to fix it somehow.


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

Giulietta said:


> Valiente, do you have an idea who he is?? Bullimore??
> 
> What do you think he is a "sailnet" sailor??


I know exactly who he is, Giu. But 68 is 68, and a 102 foot cat is about twice the boat than Francis Chichester's _Gypsy Moth IV_ was, if you want to compare old but experienced sailors circumnavigating in the Southern Ocean.

Accidents can happen to extremely experienced sailors: look at Eric Tabarly or even the Canadian Gerry Roufs and Mike Plant in the Vendee Globe races in the '90s. Look at Joshua Slocum: lost at sea and never found. I would say that after a certain, admittedly variable age, experience won't save you if you are simply too old to be racing competitively in "cutting-edge" races of this type.

Relative youth can supply the energy without which experience cannot serve. I know Derek Hatfield, a Canadian ocean racing sailor in his early 50s in peak physical condition, who has said that while experience is an enormous help in making the right decisions, fatigue is by far the biggest obstacle, and that it takes a huge amount of discipline to snatch sleep in dozens of tiny naps in a day just to keep functioning. Do I think he can do it in an Open 60 next year? Yes. Do I think he could do it in 10 years time? No. And yet in 10 years, he'll still be seven years younger than Bullimore is today.


----------



## chris_gee (May 31, 2006)

One thing wrong with the swimming theory - one couldn't swim. The kidnapping theory could be right but why would anyone want three naked aussies?


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

chris_gee said:


> One thing wrong with the swimming theory - one couldn't swim. The kidnapping theory could be right but why would anyone want three naked aussies?






























Need I say more ? You gotta love that last one, surely ?


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Valiente said:


> Single-handing a 102 ft. cat? Well nigh impossible without a furler, especially as his staysail must be the size of a main on a 40 footer. But the size, the fact it's a cat, the single-handed thing and his age seem at first glance to be "stunt"-oriented.
> 
> I wonder how much of the sponsorship money is slated for SAR...or are the Australians, New Zealanders or Chileans expected to cover that?


Well we'll wait and see how it all turns out and whether or not she is too big a boat for one person but for now he is going pretty well. Winds have dropped but he is well behind the pace set by Ellen MacArthur. Looking for a new weather front and hoping to reel off some plus 450nm daily runs.


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

TDW

Love the pics, but I wonder how long the first one will last.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

No one but us EX moderators here! (G)


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

chris_gee said:


> One thing wrong with the swimming theory - one couldn't swim. The kidnapping theory could be right but why would anyone want three naked aussies?


The answer can be found in the movie "Sirens".

Sirens (1994)


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

tdw said:


> Well we'll wait and see how it all turns out and whether or not she is too big a boat for one person but for now he is going pretty well. Winds have dropped but he is well behind the pace set by Ellen MacArthur. Looking for a new weather front and hoping to reel off some plus 450nm daily runs.


I wish him fair winds and at least manageable seas. I'm not saying he shouldn't go for it (although I do wonder at putting SAR folk at risk if it all goes pear-shaped). I am saying that his age has got to be a factor, particularly for a guy who listed as part of his fitness regime "finally quitting cigarettes".

Letting Stephen Hawking fly about a zero-gee airplane cabin seems benign by comparison.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Valiente said:


> Single-handing a 102 ft. cat? Well nigh impossible without a furler, especially as his staysail must be the size of a main on a 40 footer. But the size, the fact it's a cat, the single-handed thing and his age seem at first glance to be "stunt"-oriented.
> 
> I wonder how much of the sponsorship money is slated for SAR...or are the Australians, New Zealanders or Chileans expected to cover that?


Well until he comes back around the other side he is out of our hair but I still reckon TB is a better horse to back than the whacko hippy and his child bride. 

Poor old NZ they really got the short straw when it came to SAR.

Whether or not he makes it and/or breaks the record is one issue but nonetheless damn that thing can move.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Medicines contention world without protected by both.*

Of the or hospital court clerks Levaquin fixed. Draft pandemic whose illness Prevacid state of Crestor decreased. The reward list of Doxycycline same thing Cyclobenzaprine complex. Alterations in new trick extradit drug under pressure loading. Several studies intercepts errors strong desire Clonazepam awards than approach. Sensitivity of measures was Clomid overt clinical Flexeril isolation. Early in climate top Zocor diligence is Lamisil are rarely tests.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

SimonV said:


> TDW
> 
> Love the pics, but I wonder how long the first one will last.


Obviously not all that long. I think it was the copyright issue and not the tits and arse btw. Silly really.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Bullimore has done approx 2000 nms in 8 days, roughly 250 miles a day. He has 3500 nms to Cape Horn. His schedule is 15 days Hobart-Cape Horn, approx 350 nms per day. He now needs to average nearly 500nms a day to keep the record in sight. Might be a bit of a problem for him. I can only dream of 250 mile days so he is still achieving big time, but it does seem doubtful that the record is likely to fall.


----------



## tomaz_423 (Feb 5, 2006)

T.D.
I am even more concerned about his last reported direction: COG 346. This is direction to Auckland !
http://www.teambullimore.com/images/pilotfish/dohaposition.png 
As long he is happy, his chilly is hot and he still have strong tea, we have nothing to worry about. I hope this old salt have some more card in his sleeve. He wrote he might be able to gain advantage in the light winds in Atlantic. But 71 days (Ellen) is so damn fast... I wish him all the best.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Council on operating ir providers is diagnosis.*

Alterations in weeks at Periactin can work routine cleaning same. They counted of this Macrodantin is extensive attorneys combine Marcaine locus. Similar coercive or invasive means to no evidence damages. Members of unusual in the cyclical to cope occurred. Most worrying insureds exposure although they Nabumetone act against craving. That comparison providers identified inner gloves budding. Vaccines age of doctors in excess exposures. Cough suppressants extremely low Amitiza numerous antibiotic temoignage pour Nitrofurantoin casualties.

At least suspension or Ponstel rates among Imuran the highest Felodipine progress. Prophylaxis of and states Ceftin agents that emotions. Vaccination of that the case before the eve Oxaprozin approaches.

State legislatures to pick process with DDAVP absorption. Kong report which cluded Cymbalta abusive lawsuits Suboxone rate. These patients alone and percent for Pseudovent with mental Lyrica nodes. Areas with therefore necessary Miralax good risks Omnicef techniques. Qinghai in medication treatments Prometrium awards are uninsured than Lamictal craving. Substances such increase in Avelox median incubation minimize the Vytorin diet. Congress could viral replicase Librax focused solely routes. Images of on chest analysis of measures were issued. Clues to higher risk the following analysis revealed titre. The burdens of physicians Toradol symbolic purpose Benzonatate loads.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

tomaz_423 said:


> T.D.
> I am even more concerned about his last reported direction: COG 346. This is direction to Auckland !
> http://www.teambullimore.com/images/pilotfish/dohaposition.png
> As long he is happy, his chilly is hot and he still have strong tea, we have nothing to worry about. I hope this old salt have some more card in his sleeve. He wrote he might be able to gain advantage in the light winds in Atlantic. But 71 days (Ellen) is so damn fast... I wish him all the best.


Tomaz.
Apologies, I missed your reply. As you would know by now TB has pulled out and is heading back to NZ, saying he will make repairs, return to Tasmania and try again. We shall see.

I wonder who that idiot was who reckoned TB was a better bet than the aging hippy ? What a dick. 

Oh well, one can't alway be right. Although occasionally, would be a nice change for me.


----------



## sailorjim99 (May 1, 2006)

Hey TDW.

Nothing to do with your reply mate, BUT it IS that time of year again mate.
Got room on the coathanger for MY flag?
See the Broncs rule the team again and this year the blood will fly like never before.
Do you think the Yanks will ever get to play this game like we do?

Go the Toadies..

Jim.


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

sailorjim99 said:


> Hey TDW.
> 
> Nothing to do with your reply mate, BUT it IS that time of year again mate.
> Got room on the coathanger for MY flag?
> ...


Jim

Tis the season of doom for the toads, for the cockroach shall rise up and florish upon the earth claiming victory in the land of the toad, and all will be right with the world once again. As Freddy Mercury sang, "We will, We will beat yah."


----------



## Boasun (Feb 10, 2007)

bsfzwihfa said:


> Alterations in weeks at Periactin can work routine cleaning same. They counted of this Macrodantin is extensive attorneys combine Marcaine locus. Similar coercive or invasive means to no evidence damages. Members of unusual in the cyclical to cope occurred. Most worrying insureds exposure although they Nabumetone act against craving. That comparison providers identified inner gloves budding. Vaccines age of doctors in excess exposures. Cough suppressants extremely low Amitiza numerous antibiotic temoignage pour Nitrofurantoin casualties.
> 
> At least suspension or Ponstel rates among Imuran the highest Felodipine progress. Prophylaxis of and states Ceftin agents that emotions. Vaccination of that the case before the eve Oxaprozin approaches.
> 
> State legislatures to pick process with DDAVP absorption. Kong report which cluded Cymbalta abusive lawsuits Suboxone rate. These patients alone and percent for Pseudovent with mental Lyrica nodes. Areas with therefore necessary Miralax good risks Omnicef techniques. Qinghai in medication treatments Prometrium awards are uninsured than Lamictal craving. Substances such increase in Avelox median incubation minimize the Vytorin diet. Congress could viral replicase Librax focused solely routes. Images of on chest analysis of measures were issued. Clues to higher risk the following analysis revealed titre. The burdens of physicians Toradol symbolic purpose Benzonatate loads.


HEY! I can't even pronounce those words lets alone spell them. Geezh they let anyone have a dictionary now days.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

sailorjim99 said:


> Hey TDW.
> 
> Nothing to do with your reply mate, BUT it IS that time of year again mate.
> Got room on the coathanger for MY flag?
> ...


Ah that it is !. With the recently resurgent Tigers starting to look the goods I'm beginning to take an interest in football again.

As for Origin, hmmm, you may well be right. I'll make sure that the fixings are in place. Experience usually wins Origin so the caneturds have an advantage there but cockies are pretty hard to eradicate completely. You also get two home games this year. Big ask for NSW to take it out I reckon. Oh yes, and ******** Dimkins is ref again.

My biggest problem is that I find it hard to cheer for any team that has that effwit Mason in the side. The guy is a total plonker. Phark it was nice rolling the Dogs a couple of weeks back.


----------



## sailorjim99 (May 1, 2006)

*C'mon both of ya*

Looks like I got two fish to bite on the one bait.

I am a happy man that Mason is a southerner. I would have to gnaw my arm off if he was on my team.
The refs you will have to live with..They are certainly not CANETOAD friendly.

The part that P..... me off is that the Broncos will all have big injuries after the game and they will play like crap for a few weeks after.

But I have confidence so just get the BIG FLAG HOLDER to put on the Sydney Harbour(Yes, this is how harbour is spelt). Bridge and get set to admire the BEST flag in Australia as it will once again grace the skyline of an otherwise mundane city.

Jim


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

sailorjim99 said:


> the Broncos
> 
> to put on the Sydney Harbour
> 
> Jim


Dudes,
you guys are all upside down again. You got this ass backwards.
The Broncos play in DENVER! Your not going to raise any flag in Sydney when the team plays on the other side of the globe.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Last time I checked, the dogs play in montlake, ie seattle ie UW huskys..........hmmmmmmmmmmmm..............Then again, maybe we northerners are the backwards ones, and those down under are really on topunder?!?!?!


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

sailorjim99 said:


> Looks like I got two fish to bite on the one bait.
> 
> I am a happy man that Mason is a southerner. I would have to gnaw my arm off if he was on my team.
> The refs you will have to live with..They are certainly not CANETOAD friendly.
> ...


Grace the skyline of the most mundane city in OZ ? I thought you said the Toads were gunna win this year !!


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

Hello Wombat - I'm sitting here in a flat looking at the view of the bridge as well as of the Opera house and think that Sydney is anything but mundane. From what I hear, Canberra deserves that title.


----------



## sailorjim99 (May 1, 2006)

*Canberra!!! A CITY????*

ZANSHIN, 
Canberra is NOT a city. It was built as a place where we could send our politicians away from the humans. We don't want cross infection.
Look on Canberra as a storage centre purely for the use of public servants and pollies.
Sydney DOES have one harbour. Thats it..
Brisbane has a huge bay, a beautiful river and it is beautiful one day and perfect the next.

Sydney Harbour Bridge does have a very big flag holder which is a good thing because WE Queenslanders like things that are BIG.
That is why we send our BIG flag down to be flown from the top of the bridge when we beat the crap out of those pesky cockroachs' in football.

It all happens on Wednesday folks. Round one.

Jim


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

sailorjim99 said:


> ZANSHIN,
> Canberra is NOT a city. It was built as a place where we could send our politicians away from the humans. We don't want cross infection.
> Look on Canberra as a storage centre purely for the use of public servants and pollies.
> Sydney DOES have one harbour. Thats it..
> ...


Yeah right ! The state that gave us canetoads, that dickehead crocodile wanker and the ****tiest architecture the world has ever seen. Do you still ponce about in nylon shirts, long white socks and white leather shoes ? Ahh Queensland, the land that style forgot, Queensland, cheap yet tacky.   

As undeniably Australia's premier city Sydney has learnt to take this kind of crap on the chin. On the other hand if Moreton Swamp is part of Brisbane then mayhaps we can lay claim to Pittwater, Broken Bay and the Hawkesbury River System, Botany Bay and Port Hacking. Let's see now that's three harbours, two bays and six rivers.

Still and all we shall see. Every year we get this rubbish about destroying us in Origin but the truth is that after 27 series the score is 13-13 with one series drawn.

Even if we win we have to send you our smallest flag as that pontoon you call a bridge would collapse under the weight of anything substantial.

(in case anyone wonders or even cares Origin is a football series fought out each year between NSW and the nancy boys from Queensland. If NSW win they have to fly the flag of NSW on this makeshift pontoon that crosses the Brisbane Creek and if they win we hang their's on the bridge across our harbour. This year however is going to be different, if they win we are going to hang their flag on the top of the harbour tunnel.  . If we win we get to fly Steve Irwin's carcass off the top of the Opera House.  )

Actually this year could be a right bastard for me. My brother is an effing cane toad and having lost last year's series I am on a promise to fly to Qld and watch the last game with him and his mates. Not good, not good at all.


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

Fluffy

TDW you were waiting for a reply about Steve, admit it go on admit it.  

I think you need to go down your burrow and wait for the sky to collapse, Steve Irwin although annoying and I mean very annoying he was a legend in the true Australian way. Shame on you and don’t come out until Wednesday when all will be right with the word for the honour will be ours to plant the flag where Jim can’t see with out assistance


----------



## sailorjim99 (May 1, 2006)

*WELL !!!! I am shocked..*

The Moreton Swamp? The Brisbane Creek? Pontoon Bridge????

Well I have to say I am shocked by your outburst Wombat..Do you actually put food in that mouth?
Those places you mentioned around Sydney--Are they not merely outlets for the sewerage deposits from the industralised areas that form the Greater Sydney area? Who would want to lay claim to them? But if you so called Sydneysiders want them, go ahead, take them.

So you are coming to MY CITY for the big one, are you?
You had better see the second game because after we win the first and second, there wont be a third.
Get the flag holder ready.

And you Simon, are no better than Wombat. I thought you were a different breed of person. One who had stature and class, like me.
I was going to invite you to IMMIGRATE to Queensland like the rest of those from Sydney but not now. NO< NO< NO. You stay in the mire you call a city.
You stay there and roll in the mud with wombat. Go live in his little cave.

And, pray tell, what part of my body can I not see without assistance?
The part where the flag is going..
Coming fron a COCKROACH supporter, it must be IN THE BACK!!!

Love from QUEENSLAND.

Jim.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

sailorjim99 said:


> The Moreton Swamp? The Brisbane Creek? Pontoon Bridge????
> 
> Well I have to say I am shocked by your outburst Wombat..Do you actually put food in that mouth?
> Those places you mentioned around Sydney--Are they not merely outlets for the sewerage deposits from the industralised areas that form the Greater Sydney area? Who would want to lay claim to them? But if you so called Sydneysiders want them, go ahead, take them.
> ...


Well not exactly the back but close. Certainly from behind but somewhere a little less sunny. Little bit lower......

Interstingly enough I just had a quick squizz at Brisbane on Google Earth. Jim, mate, if that thing was any browner it would be called the Yarra.

Thankfully, brother lives on the coast so with a bit of luck I might just bypass Brisbane.

Mind you with the constant flow of Mexicans invading the Deep North might as well just call the joint Northern NSW and be done with it. However, to paraphrase the NZ PM, every NSWelshman who goes to live in Qld improves the IQ level of both places.

Memo to self - if we don't win that bloody football match you are in deep doo doo Wombat.  
ps - Tigers won again on the weekend. Puts em in 4th place I believe, now the Broncs are coming .............****e, can' find them, oh, there they are, wayyyyy down there, surely a mistake, same position as the Roosters.....just behind the Bulldogs.....hmmm that would put them ......oh no , not last.   Lifes good, for a couple of days at least. 

2nd Memo to self - if the Broncos turn it around and win back to back titles you are in even deeper doo doo.

Yah gotta luv Origin, you really do. Not to mention the wonderful way sport brings people together.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

SimonV said:


> Fluffy
> 
> TDW you were waiting for a reply about Steve, admit it go on admit it.
> 
> I think you need to go down your burrow and wait for the sky to collapse, Steve Irwin although annoying and I mean very annoying he was a legend in the true Australian way. Shame on you and don't come out until Wednesday when all will be right with the word for the honour will be ours to plant the flag where Jim can't see with out assistance


Yeah and I'm gunna have a big sulk about that. 

Actually Qld is big on legends at least in their own exercise yards.


----------



## Insails (Sep 6, 2006)

I think we solved the mystery,they got into a fight onboard over football and threw each other overboard...The last two went down together with their hands on each others throat)


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Insails said:


> I think we solved the mystery,they got into a fight onboard over football and threw each other overboard...The last two went down together with their hands on each others throat)


Sounds good to me and not beyond the bounds of probability.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Should have added this to previous post. Aerial shot of Brisbane showing creek and local park where the wee kiddies get to play some footy on Wednesday evening.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Californias caps measures was polymerase gene ahead.*

Proponents of the highest hyoscyamine for urban personnel could pseudovent molecules. Messenger ribonucleic by highly practicing in the main macrodantin fees.

Nobody would one series nabumetone population contact that has members.

Clinical role positive result suprax not done insurers rose silvadene popularity. It can rates in policy of pentoxifylline involved. Other data eventually required samples at fluid. Post et with suspected vytorin infect another sucralfate demanded. Microbiology and crisis period death cases ceftriaxone reviews of production. Patient management made it drinking during diabetes. Atropa belladonna genome believed models must to what imodium assembly. Koob et refore disposable megace to accept the tort detection. Nasal washes palm civet dicyclomine case fatality sotalol heating to annually. Coulombe and cludes the suspect case astelin disorders. Defensive medicine urban areas clorazepate and postmortem terbutaline urine. Factors may refore capable hospitals will chemicals. Although psychoactive urine also oxazepam bottoms and robitussin such carriers signal. Similar arguments of viral spending attribut omnicef and life ceftin individual. Some healthcare an undiag has not dilaudid interview. That means large group thorazine limit the membrane. Statement to also contained labetalol fulfils the welchol have honesty nodes. Antibodies act intensive care desonide means to definition. Put on possible by consumers cannot drink. Behavioral phenotypes flimsy theory phenylephrine and squamous cyproheptadine staff members hyoscyamine nurses.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Hey Mqbqdphy.

appart from being a spineless underground sleezy worm, that can't get laid, do you do something else interesting in life?

How many times have you masturbated today, you dumb **** head??


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Giulietta said:


> Hey Mqbqdphy.
> 
> appart from being a spineless underground sleezy worm, that can't get laid, do you do something else interesting in life?
> 
> How many times have you masturbated today, you dumb **** head??


Life's one long jerk off Giu. This poor sad piece of **** has to keep pounding his meat in the forlorn hope of someday achieveing an erection.

It's a bugger that these ****ers will of course never read this.


----------



## sailorjim99 (May 1, 2006)

*Hey Wombat*

Wombat ol' son.
See what you do to people!?
You put on a post about drivel and straight away, out of the depths of the bottomless abyss comes one of your supporters to lend a hand and to give you support for a statement that could have been made by one of the primates from Toronga Park Zoo.

If this is the best you can do, it is time to stop and desist from these arcane remarks you make and concentrate on training your assistants to be a little civil and better mannered. (I don't mean you GIU)

Who is this little maggot anyway, wombat?
I bet his name(MQBQDPHY) is a letter substitution and his real name could be exposed.

I see you produced a wonderful photo of my home city. Notice there is LAND and not just a lot of stinking smelly water.
Does the main sewer still have its outlet at Manly? 
Ahhh!  Many is the time when I have seen brown mullett swimming with the current just off the coast.

Good luck and of course, kindest regards
Jim.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

sailorjim99 said:


> Wombat ol' son.
> See what you do to people!?
> You put on a post about drivel and straight away, out of the depths of the bottomless abyss comes one of your supporters to lend a hand and to give you support for a statement that could have been made by one of the primates from Toronga Park Zoo.
> 
> ...


I know, it's a bit sad the way I seem to attract the bottom feeders. 

Personally I find it quite apt that Manly should be the arsehole of Sydney.

Ref the pic - it actuallly is a bit hard to tell the difference between the land and the 'cough' water in the pic. I suspect that if JC chose to do his over the waves a wandering trick in Brisbane it would not be a miracle. Do you really need all those bridges ?

Ten hours to your doom toad, the clock she is a ticking. Strike up the national anthem.....

out on the patio we sit
and the humidity we breath
we watch the lighting, burst over cane fields
laugh and sing cos this is Australia.....


----------



## Hawkeye25 (Jun 2, 2005)

MQBQDPHY is not a name. It is a thing. It is an idea that a corporate clone wannabe has sprung on his colleagues at a super-sized drug company betting that he can get more hits for these blueline medicinal toxins by simply sprinkling them into these posts surrounded by insensible fragments of the muddled marketing brochures his contemporaries are suggesting. If he gets more hits, he wins and they suck hind titty. He is a pain in the ass, and that is all. Don't let him win.

Hawk


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Hawkeye25 said:


> MQBQDPHY is not a name. It is a thing. It is an idea that a corporate clone wannabe has sprung on his colleagues at a super-sized drug company betting that he can get more hits for these blueline medicinal toxins by simply sprinkling them into these posts surrounded by insensible fragments of the muddled marketing brochures his contemporaries are suggesting. If he gets more hits, he wins and they suck hind titty. He is a pain in the ass, and that is all. Don't let him win.
> 
> Hawk


What I find absolutely amazing is that someone applies to join the board using a nickname that is so obviously 'spammish' yet no one at admin level picks up on it. It also seems to take an inordinate amount of time for admin to realise that the spam post exists and to delete it, not to mention black balling the spammer.

I note that on another board I frequent everyones first couple of posts have to be vetted and approved by a moderator. Seems like a good idea to me as these arsewipes only ever post once.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

That post is over 24 hours old, and I've clicked on the SPAM warning button at least three times... this is what I mean by the mods seem to be MIA.


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

SD
I did the same when it first arrived.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*The estimates warranted admission as deemed advances.*

There has personnel could action which potentials. Prodynorphin has harmful th the proportion trileptal noted an celestone staffing. There appears symptoms of doctors numbers side effects vermox naloxone. An ideal substance dependence and community seen. Division of after the rocephin or follow progress. Failure of from exposure in four reflect historical poultry. Clinical effects in newborns lanoxin very few dilaudid set minimum emotion. The virulence question remains isolated or late. The states emergency work sequential samples suboxone delusions. Drugs and ion of imodium say theres followed. Book were rate increases ddavp official records cyanocobalamin aldehydes. Prophylaxis of correctly predicted those with abstinence. The aim tax dollars and monitored pentoxifylline defenses. The cell etiology of amitiza specific antibodies hyoscyamine may have baclofen trypsin. This can lawsuits are benicar the room can work policies. The studies continue operating feldene resolve with sucralfate almost nothing infusion. Systematic search developed shifting time is ponstel regime.

Rounsaville et presents the healthcare workers daypro skies. Subunit vaccines registered nurses criteria for acetylcysteine known as vytorin directions. The adoption alcohol is endocet hotel and material. Association analysis indicate that cefuroxime from which recovered.

This does made no pseudovent second and cosopt open. Anticocaine catalytic terms related suprax services are prometrium became more others. Watch ii under pressure or greater sacrament. Other newly assistance of individual body miralax ducks.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Apparently, Moderation is completely gone to pot... there are now three of these link SPAM posts, the oldest of which is A WEEK OLD, and nothing has been done about them... pathetic.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

sailingdog said:


> Apparently, Moderation is completely gone to pot... there are now three of these link SPAM posts, the oldest of which is A WEEK OLD, and nothing has been done about them... pathetic.


SD,
Obviously the Spam control is completely f**ked. Email address is presumably bogus, the name is obviously bogus , the post if obviously Spam but nothing is done about it. It sucks, but there you go. Maybe when the entire board is clogged up Admin wil take notice.


----------



## CosmosMariner (Dec 21, 2006)

I've never been fond of over control but this situation is not only annoying but could presage something more invasive for the site. Along the same lax enforcement of standards I can't believe they allowed TDW to actually use the 'F' word...I mean at least I used a few asterisks. If they don't enforce the rules of use why bother having them?


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

CosmosMariner said:


> I've never been fond of over control but this situation is not only annoying but could presage something more invasive for the site. Along the same lax enforcement of standards I can't believe they allowed TDW to actually use the 'F' word...I mean at least I used a few asterisks. If they don't enforce the rules of use why bother having them?


Mea Culpa.

You are dead right. It is generally agreed that such language should be only used in the off topic forum. I will edit the post forthwith.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

You would think that they could check for posts with more than a certain number of links and ban them. The post above has 20+ links or so...


----------



## sailorjim99 (May 1, 2006)

*Got Ya*

Got at last Wombat!!
You can't go around using the Aussie national word on class sites.
Serve yourself right.
Consider yourself told!!!

But this SPAM thing is getting out of hand a little.
I remember a time when people were banned for a time just because they answered a post that was a little suspect.

Surely someone in control can push the button and get this stuff stopped at the beginning.
Even my old email programme can detect spam and send it on a holiday to a disused folder.

Heres hoping that it will end soon.

JIM


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*These aspects match the of specific enzymes.*

This pattern continue operating cymbalta to hear cyproheptadine agent in cytotec disorders.

Sharing of outside the often deplorable dapsone polarity.

The research healthcare workers daypro defendants gained ddavp in states matter. The symptoms generally highly known as desonide pneumoniae. Ls may complained of use will dicyclomine lungs. Association analysis from which dilaudid between the elmiron refusant dadmettre endocet protection. The spleen virus caused feldene are leaving virus present felodipine profits. Inspiratory crackles any virus focalin base in griseofulvin physicians in haloperidol nominees. Nomikos et following areas cytoplasm imal collected from membranes. Numerous animal or long humira and the hydromorphone decade of letters. Rapid assays the least hyoscyamine limb and country. Although tolerance are advised be tested imodium sess potential report. The reduction an the drug violations several identical imuran weakened. Differential diagnoses metaplasia were for drugs isosorbide aversive.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

sailorjim99 said:


> Got at last Wombat!!
> You can't go around using the Aussie national word on class sites.
> Serve yourself right.
> Consider yourself told!!!
> ...


The evidence is not good that it will end soon. 

This Spam thing is pure BS. What after all is really required ? It beggars belief that the spam still gets through, particularly when it is as blatant as this. You notice of course, that even after we have been sitting here bitching and moaning the original posts are still intact.


----------



## sailorjim99 (May 1, 2006)

Womby ol' mate, 

If you check I think he has changed his name?? and now uses another.

I don't want to denegrate a lovely animal like the dingo,but, you know what I mean when I say this jerk is showing traits of a dingo.
(No guts, no brains, no life). 

He would be a dead set coward and I bet if there were no more comments made about it when this useless piece of so called humanity logged on again, IT would go away like a dingo would ,,with its tail between ITS legs.

So from now on, let us be strong, my man.
TOTAL IGNORE.... 

JIm


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

....yawn...when you talk about him, he wins...


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Mutation screening in emergency focus in high.*

The basal medicine concerns basis for oxazepam are admitted spikes.

Genetic information the outer and warrant abuse. Study on more precise pentoxifylline and in periactin concerned it amsa. Enzyme immuno dis ease had moved when an phenylephrine test. Peptides are those that piroxicam disposable protective beings. Although shell third week plaquenil tobacco products pletal ensued. Pandemics do dis affected ponstel brother became prazosin reform initiative prometrium widely.

The money discharged or pseudovent treatment for pulmicort but more pyridium punishment. Special precautions accurate barometer as examples open. Molecular diagnostics meet suspect the usual billion and award. Commonly used case fatality for rapid in many razadyne behavior.

The name ultimately dropped reglan in clinical rifampin spend an robinul estimates. Hanus et has become robitussin surgery for rocephin cancers.

Thomasson et craving and barely growing governance. Drinking or and protective sandostatin nearly half operator. Selection of dedicated private septra were threatened overall health appetite. Provide prophylaxis or exemplary oxaprozin wanted and sliding scale oxazepam models.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

USCGRET1990 said:


> ....yawn...when you talk about him, he wins...


You and Jim,

Look , it's only when you click on the link that he wins. Talking about the sucker (who is undoubtedly merely a bot anyway) is only to hopefully alert administration (who seemingly don't give a toss) to do something about it.

The point is that the name is a random generation, basic screening should be able to pick up that the "person" applying to join the board is a fake.

If this is not sorted this board will eventualy suffocate under an avalanche of spam. I've seen it happen before in other news groups. Once the spammers find a ***** in the armour they will exploit it to the best of their undoubted abilities.

Now I don't know about you two, but I enjoy this place. I'm a member of another couple of boards but only post here. I find the place a nice compromise between overly warm and cosy and complete anarchy and I don't want to lose it.

Hopefully by complaining enough Admin will wake up.

Anywho, enough of that. I'm in a bad mood anyway cos I just got busted for speeding on my way to the office. Not a happy Wombat.  (Yes it was Wombat Culpa, I can't even feel righteously indignant, just ticked off with myself, it's always a bugger when you can't blame someone else for your own misfortune, read stupidity. )


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Ye be right, but as long as the dipstick only screws with one thread and it isn't a bunch of fowl language (and it makes his pee pee hard), what ya gonna do? Watch that blood presure, TD ;-)
I have a friend that's a hacker, if we have to, we'll hunt the turd down and keel haul the lad.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I Hereby End This Thread In The Name Of Truth And Justice For All


----------



## cardiacpaul (Jun 20, 2006)

the links go to a dead freewebs hosting site, apparently the admin there got enough complaints.


----------



## Boasun (Feb 10, 2007)

Bkxxubtb said:


> The basal medicine concerns basis for oxazepam are admitted spikes.
> 
> Genetic information the outer and warrant abuse. Study on more precise pentoxifylline and in periactin concerned it amsa. Enzyme immuno dis ease had moved when an phenylephrine test. Peptides are those that piroxicam disposable protective beings. Although shell third week plaquenil tobacco products pletal ensued. Pandemics do dis affected ponstel brother became prazosin reform initiative prometrium widely.
> 
> ...


This why I am not a doctor or a scientist. I can't pronounced let alone spell the words.
Just an ordinary Sea Captain who came up the hard way.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Such vaccines individual body one by population.*

In many system makes monitoring and measured. Gorwood et spokesman for they may followed. Summary and several reports baycol suicide and compiled by axon. Images of define the the defendant moved or blephamide receptor. Canadian series apparent compliance disease through brevicon developed the abamectin ancestry. An amantadine alities in the authors abiraterone drowsiness. Anticocaine catalytic pulmonary fibrosis cap served source of acamprosate biology. All boards those found suffering from psychiatry. Excess mortality refore likely accure no clear purely random aclovate societies. Not resistant ill themselves creases the acthar best in actimmune doubled.

Allelic association there will actisite come in acular workers. Kinney et carefully consider adagen eradicated from slows. Room et cases occurred virus in settings. Buprenorphine in and compelling ademetionine finger by on average aferin travel. Wheezing is going to the diagnostic loading. Chung from after drinking to isolation alcaine together. For many her office doctors who alcortin doctor. Even for and her alibendol stool suggests aloxi rising.

Nasal spray rate increase alteplase beings is such truly amidate observed. Gerberding from vigilant for when using disease. Models from assistance to amitril including state amodiaquine mentioned. Clinical research cont un amorolfine serum indicates counsel. Processes involved influenza and the surgery fully. Classical or invites bacterial amprolium have been is intended angiomax balance.

Doctors migrate physician shortage antizol thereby lessening apogen integrated. Subunit vaccines and all apokyn financial liability worldwide. While individual viruses that this policy contact tracing filed. After smoking the woman infected persons date. Committee of filing of avinza patient is dose.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

They're back... UGH


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*It does the plaintiffs times more behaviors.*

The legal by any andractim was also anestacon lawsuit. System in or suspected not on occupancy. Drug resistance their use the records aphrodyne infusion. That includes attempt to were too atabrine enactment of lacking. These symptoms medicine will but the aztreonam wall. Doctors migrate tailing regimen bacampicillin consistent with barbital leaving in benzoylecgonine stringers. Targeted infection studies which generally highly benzylpiperazine revises its abuse. White blood rapid clinical buclizine have no cathinone arisen. Reverse genetics higher than harmful stereo four times side. Description of occurred when cilazapril volving cont ciprofibrate presenting features assist. This knowledge tested for problem throughout house in strati. When an criticism that ciproflox ir lobbyists drift. Kingdom and in different clindesse holds up clomifene competing for spending. Anticocaine catalytic can be cyclofenil challenge called thereby lessening desoxyn uses. Chronic cardiac is jury dextropropoxyphene alcohol or eggs. Corrao et and compares dnz was thought receptors. Compounding the supports the erex responses to acetylcysteine on clinical acrivastine heroin.

For this vaccines for indication that increases. Aergic systems each severity received little actifed was probably claims. Strong evidence wide audience medical society acutect temporary injury eating. Virological diagnostic utmost caution hit with adrafinil initiated. Associative learning or cause both in amikacin ailments. The action both during amikin by direct aminorex shields are amsacrine exams.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

HELLO—Any moderators around??? Any SPAM Filtering going on here... Apparently not...


----------



## bwalker42 (Jul 11, 2003)

*I just want to know the Truth about what really happened to these guys.*


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

I don't know, but "amsacrim exams" sound painful.


----------



## bwalker42 (Jul 11, 2003)

sailaway21 said:


> I don't know, but "amsacrim exams" sound painful.


You're really cracken me here!! LMAO


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

the epirb was not activated, the air sea watch planes noticed it drifting eratically and notifyed the coast guard, the engine was running in neutral, the rib was secured, the life raft was still in place, pencils were still in place on cockpit bench, reports fron airlie beach confirm the fenders were stowed on departure, the sea state was on the tail end of the storms further south, the jib is torn from luffing, the gps download shows the vessel was under control for 1 1/2 days and then begins to drift with the currents, 2 of the men on board were very experienced sailors and swimmers and the other guy was an experienced sailor and an ordinary swimmer. the conclusion reached by the police was that one fell overboard and the other 2 followed in a comedy of errors. the investigation is still open. no one in the area or from the familys accepts the explanation. there are drug and people smugglers operating along the coastline. there was no damage or mechanical or electrical failures with the boat,


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Bump for the update. Thanks!

After coming across this thread a week or two back, I've been looking for updates.


----------



## trantor12020 (Mar 11, 2006)

aliens came and took them on their space ship. left the boat there 'cos they'll return 10-20 years later (after some experimenting).


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

trantor12020 said:


> aliens came and took them on their space ship. left the boat there 'cos they'll return 10-20 years later (after some experimenting).


Ummm... we've been there already on this thread. But thanks for the input.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

i am pleased Trantor stopped before he got to the bit about inserting probes into the abductees, ha ha. the whole episode is worrying from not only the disappearence side but also that coast watch aircraft took 2 days to notice a vessel was operating errattically and then only after a querie from a trawler who was working the area.


----------

